# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Regjizori Xhezair Dafa

## Albo

INTERVISTA/ Flet ish-regjisori Xhezair Dafa: Si filmova ngjarjet në Qytetin Studenti: Rajmonda Bulku ishte rastësisht tek monumenti, ja e vërteta e Sabri Godos

*Përshtypjet e mia për ministrat e Mbrojtjes, nga Mehmet Shehu deri te Imami, pse më hoqi Eduard Selami pasi punova 3 vjet si operator i Berishës*

Albert ZHOLI

Doli në pension në moshën 53 vjeç, pikërisht në vitin 1993 kur ishte në kulmin e energjive të tij dhe kur dha aq shumë për demokracinë. Xhezairi do të mbahet mend si regjisori që filmoi gjithë lëvizjen studentore të vitit 1990 dhe deri në vitin 1991. Ato filmime janë bërë vetëm nga ai, pasi operatorët e RTSH, nuk i pranonin në Qytetin Studenti, që të filmonin. Në tërë këto filmime, ai nxjerr në pah se Rajmonda Bulku ishte e rastësishme në atë qytet dhe që foli para monumentit ishin të tjera ato gra që u lidhën më studentët. Në vitin 1990, Sali Berisha e merr si operator personal në PD. Në këtë parti ai bëri plot 75 orë xhirime, ku Berisha ka takuar me qindra diplomatë të huaj dhe eurodeputetë. Por pas 1993-it atë e lanë pa punë dhe askush nga PD-ja su kujtua për të veç Genc Pollos. Ai sia harron Eduart Selamit largimin nga PD dhe daljen në rrugë pa punë. Në këtë bisedë Xhezairi nxjerr për herë të parë debatin mes Sali Berishës dhe Azem Hajdarit në godinën nr.15 të Qytetit Studenti. Ai është autor i 5 filmave artistik dhe i mbi 50 dokumentarëve. Kam mbaruar shkollën e mesme për topograf, ku kam punuar 4 vjet topograf. Më vjen koha për të më thirrur ushtar. Atëherë e vendosa që të shkoj dhe të konkurroj për dramë. Ishte viti 1961. Në komision ishin disa nga regjisorët tanë të mëdhenj ishte njëkohësisht dhe një regjisore ruse, e cila më vonë iku. Unë kisha lozur që fëmijë në moshën  5-6 vjeç kur isha në Lushnjë. Pra sapo kisha hyrë në kopsht, parashkollorë,  më mori mësuesja e mirë Sofie Kushi, motra e Heroit Vojo Kushi. Unë jam me origjinë nga Borshi i Sarandës, por babai na vdiq kur isha 1 vjeç dhe na mori një dajë në Lushnje. Sofia ka qenë një mësuese shumë e mirë, më vonë ajo më merr në parashkollorë vitin tjetër. Në vitin 1950 ne erdhëm në Tiranë.

Kur mbarove shkollën për regji ku u emërove?

U emërova asistent - regjisor në Kinostudio. U ndjeva mirë. Edhe nga ushtria shpëtova. Kinostudio kishte marrë formë.

Cili ka qenë filmi i parë që ke marrë pjesë?

Filmi i parë, ku unë kam marr pjesë si asistent regjisorë ka qenë Komisari i dritës, regjisor kanë qenë Dhimitër Anagnosti dhe Viktor Gjika,  të cilët ishin dhe operatorë. Dhimitër Anagnosti mbetet një regjisorë. Ishte hapi im i parë, hapi që më bënte me emocion. Filmi është një magji. Një magji që stë besohet kur e shikon në ekran. Në mos gaboj ishte viti 1965.

Po Muharrem Fejzon kur e ke njohur?

Muharrem Fejzon e kam pasur pedagog na ka dhënë Histori Arti, pasi kish mbaruar për skulpturë, më vonë, kur unë isha regjisor, ai mbaroi për regji. Pra ai mbaroi dy universitete dhe për regji mbaroi vonë. E kishte për zemër këtë profesion.

Në sa filma ke qenë asistent?

Kam qenë në më shumë se 15 filma. Më vonë unë kam qenë regjisor në 5 filma artistikë dhe i shumë filmave dokumentarë.

Me filmat artistikë kam filluar me Odisenë e tifozëve një pantonimë me Skënder Plasarin, Duke kërkuar 5-orëshin, Udhëtim i vështirë me bashkëregjisor,  Këshilltarët po Këshilltarët e Hekalit, ku dhe idenë për skenarin e kam dhënë vetë kur lexova librin e Fatmir Gjatës. Skenarin e ka bërë Kujtim Gjonaj. Ishte dhe një film tjetër që skenarin e ka bërë Sabri Godo që është hequr si babai i Partisë Republikane. Gafurr Muça ka qenë ai që e ka krijuar Partinë Republikane bashkë me 6 shokë të tjerë. Sabriu erdhi vonë. Gafurri ishte topograf dhe më kërkoi që të shkoja me të për formimin e PR-së. Unë  i thashë si kam parë hajrin asnjë partie dhe nuk dua më.  Unë kam qenë komunist dhe kam bërë 3 vjet stazh partie, që smerrej  vesh përse bëhej ai stazh. Por unë bëja dhe fjalë me drejtuesit për filmat pasi smë jepnin filma artistikë. Je prerë për filma dokumentarë më thoshin. Nuk e di se sa filma kam bërë. Më vonë më kaluan regjisor i arkivit. Në vitin 1985 deri më 1992-n isha regjisor i arkivit. Në vitin 1992 më mori Sali Berisha në PD për të filmuar takimet e tij me gjithë ndërkombëtarët

Ku e njihje Sali Berishën?

Unë në regjimin komunist bëra një film dokumentar për mjekësinë dhe një nga personazhet ishte Sali Berisha. Ishte shumë i shkathët, energjik, por stë jepte vëmendje. Ndaj kur u ndërrua sistemi, më mori operator në PD.

Ku xhiroje dhe si paguheshe?

Xhiroja të gjithë takimet e tij me personalitet të ndryshme botërore që vinin dhe e takonin. Kam plot 75 orë xhirime personale me të. Natën dhe ditën, në shi dhe në borë, në mitingje dhe në fshatra.

Kam dëgjuar që ju keni filmuar të gjithë lëvizjen studentore 1990-91.

Po është mëse e vërtetë. Unë atë kohë isha regjisor i arkivit dhe që kur filloi lëvizja unë mora operatorin dhe shkonim në godinën 15 në Qytetin Studenti dhe xhironim. Ditën e parë kam xhiruar me Niko Trenin një operator i talentuar. Shkuam ditën e parë tek Viktor Gjika që ishte Drejtor i Kinostudios dhe i thamë se do shkojmë të xhirojmë në Qytetin Studenti, pasi atë ditë më erdhi djali nga Instituti Arteve, ku studionte dhe më tha se e kishin rrahur policët. E pashë dhe më iku truri ishte nxirë si qymyri nga goditjet me kamxhik. I kishin rrahur pasi, kur zbritën nga Qyteti Studenti i qëlluan. Ndaj shkova menjëherë për xhirim. Duhet ta dini se atëherë skishte kamera private, skishte as televizione private. Kamera për filmim kishim ne dhe televizioni shqiptar. Viktori më tha që kujdes kamerën.

Po televizioni shqiptar a vinte për të filmuar?

Jo. Erdhën njëherë, por studentët i dëbuan. Nuk kishin besim tek ata. I quanin ende njerëz të partisë. Pra kur i thanë studentët të shkonin televizioni nuk u shkoi kështu që ata më nuk i pranuan. Ishte koha e lëvizjes studentore, kur ende nuk kishte filluar greva e urisë.

Kë takuat në fillim nga studentët?

Aty para se të futeshim mes grupit takuam Arben Imamin, pasi e njihja më parë. Më pas i takova të gjithë. Ditën e parë kam shkuar tre herë në Kinostudio për të marrë filma dhe aty kishin shkuar nga Ministria e Brendshme dhe më kërkonin filmat. Shkuan dhe në shtëpi dhe më kërkuan, por unë nuk shkova në shtëpi. Erdhi përgjegjësi i punës dhe mi kërkoi filmimet, i thashë që nuk kam filmuar gjë, janë vetëm disa filmime nga larg as 20 metra film. Unë të gjithë filmat ja dhashë djalit të madh, që e kishin rrahur. Të gjithë filmimet i çova me të në Kinostudio. Ato i kam marr pas 6 muajsh.

Po më vonë si të lanë të xhiroje grevën?

Më vonë ata u bindën që unë si kisha tradhtuar dhe filmova gjithë grevën, gjithë lëvizjet nga fillimi në fund. Pra jam i vetmi që i kam filmuar këto lëvizje dhe këto, pjesë të historisë. Ka filmuar dhe Bashkim Asllani me kamerën e vet.

Po rënien e monumentit kush ishte si operator?

Ilia Terpini ka filmuar të gjithë rrëzimin e monumentit të Enver Hoxhës. Atë ditë ka filmuar dhe live RTSH. Ishte hera e parë që RTSH hidhte këtë hap.

Si ndodhi me rënien e monumentit, përse nuk filmove?

Smë linte ushtria dhe policia. Ata kishin urdhër të mos filmonte asnjë, përveç RTSH. Ne shkuam sërish në Qytetin Studenti. Isha me operator Rudolf Radovanin kur po futeshim drejt qytetit dhe njeri nga sampsitët i thotë shokut qëlloji mor ata. Në atë kohë një grup të grave kishin vajtur tek Ramiz Alia dhe po vononin. Nuk po ktheheshin. U bëmë të gjithë merak, por më shumë studentët. Gruaja ime i thotë çunit të vogël që të shkonin në qendrën e zërit dhe ti bënin thirrje të gjitha grave që të shkonin në Presidencë. Gruan time dhe motrën e Blendi Gonxhes nuk po i linte ajo turmë njerëzish, ishin mizë lisi që të shkonte tek qendra e zërit. Kjo qendër zëri ishte marrë nga Uzina Traktori. Ata shkuan dhe dhanë lajmin për të bërë thirrje. Ishte dita që do rrëzohej monumenti. Aty afër gruas time dhe motrës së Blendi Gonxhes ishte Rajmonda Bulku. Një nga studentët i thotë që mund të flasësh ti në qendrën e zërit që të shkojnë gjithë gratë në Presidencë pasi nuk po vijnë gratë e para. Rajmonda Bulku gënjen që thotë ishte iniciatore e thirrjes, ndërsa Rajmonda ishte aty rastësisht, pasi sot e kësaj dite thotë që ishte iniciatore e kësaj nisme. Pra ajo ishte rastësi dhe ajo sot mburret. Me këtë thirrje Rajmonda mori shumë merita më vonë. Nuk ishte ajo iniciatorja e thirrjes për tët shkuar në Presidencë. Më vonë pa dalë ende grupi i parë i grave nga takimi me Ramiz Alinë, u nis grupi i dytë nga ku u vërtetua se grupi i grave të para ishte shëndosh e mirë. Më vonë ndodhi dhe rënia e monumentit në qendër të Tiranës.

Po aty Rajmonda Bulku foli përsëri?

Nuk foli Rajmonda, por i thanë fol, pasi e dëgjuan në Qytet Studenti që sishte iniciativa e saj. Sa gra kishin shkuar para Rajmondës në Qytetin Studenti. Sa gra ishin të parat për tek monumenti. Por disa herë është edhe me fat dhe jo me punë.

Po takimin e studentëve me studentët në Pallatin e Brigadave a e ke filmuar?

Jo, sepse mua nuk më lajmëruan. Si duket shteti kishte marrë vesh punën time në gjitha filmimet dhe nuk më besonte më. Unë filmoja pa urdhrin e tyre dhe në Presidencë çdo gjë bëhej me urdhër. Mua smë donin më sepse i dekonspiroja. Mua më kishin ndjekur dhe e dinin pak a shumë sa kisha filmuar dhe ku. Dihej shumë mirë tashmë që në Qytet Studenti askush nuk kishte filmuar, pasi o ne të Kinostudios, o RTSH do filmonte. Di që kam bërë me qindra metra xhirime.

Po Enverin dhe Mehmetin i ke filmuar?

Po, por Enverin shumë pak në një dokumentar, disa herë në ish-Bllok, ndërsa Mehmetin e kam xhiruar disa herë. Ai ishte i vrazhdë dhe thoshte shpejt mbaroni punë se skemi kohë. Me fëmijët e tij kam pas kontakte. Ladi ishte shumë komunikues, shumë i muhabetit, ndryshe Bashkimi që erdhi në Kinostudio, ishte diçka ndryshe, nuk komunikonte, rrinte larg, ftohtë.  .

Ku punove pas PD-së?

Mua më nxori në pension në moshën 53 vjeç vetë Eduard Selami.  Ai më hoqi nga puna nga PD-ja dhe unë ngela pa punë. Vjen Genc Pollo një ditë dhe më thotë hajde të shkojmë bashkë tek doktori por nuk shkova. Pra që atë ditë ngela pa të ardhura. Ai e di që mua më kanë hequr i thashë. Ai vetë më mori, vetë më ofroi, sdua ta bezdis. N.q.s do kujtohet vetë mirë.

Ku fillove punë?

Eh ku fillova. Si kamerier në një barakë që bënte kafe dhe pije, pasi kisha tre fëmijë që ishin në rritje pa punë. Unë i lashë në fatin e tyre të gjithë ata që ishin në PD. Pra unë lashë punën në Kinostudio dhe shkova tek PD, dhe aty kur PD ishte në kulmin e vet më la pa punë.

Ku janë sot të gjitha filmimet e tua?

Besoj se janë në arkiv të Kinostudios, por di dhe këtë që shumë dokumente janë shitur në vitet 1993-97, pasi i kam parë në televizione të ndryshme. E di se kush i ka shitur, por sdua të jap emra. Ai dikush me këto materiale u bë milioner se i shiti në Zvicër dhe Gjermani, unë ngela pa bukë. Pra i çova në Kinostudio kur ra regjimi, pas 6 muajsh.

Çfarë mban mend tjetër nga filmimet në Qytetin Studenti?

Në të gjithë xhirimet që janë bërë në Qytet Studenti është një histori e madhe më vete. Askush nuk mund të besoj se çfarë thesaresh janë biseduar dhe diskutuar aty. Ato janë pjesë e historisë dhe duhet të ruhen. Kam pyetur shumë, por nuk di të them asgjë se ku janë. Mjafton që ndihem i qetë, korrekt dhe i gëzuar që i kam shërbyer një kauze, por mbi të gjitha historisë reale të atdheut tim.

Ndihesh i fyer për mosrespektimin që të kanë bërë?

Jo!. Aspak. Unë kam bërë punën time. Secili bën atë që ndjen, atë që i duket më e mira. Mua më thirrën dhe u mundova të hedh një gur në themelet e demokracisë shqiptare. Atë gur e kam në sytë e mi, si shenjë respekti dhe vlere ndaj vetes. Bë një nder hidhe në lumë, nderin që të bëjnë gdhende në gur, thotë populli. Dhe unë këtë kam bërë.

Po pse nuk i ke shkuar Berishës për punë?

Unë Berishën e kam takuar para disa vitesh në një takim. Më foli në emër, por nuk më pyeti. Ai si më mori ashtu duhej të më pyeste, ku je dhe ku punon. Nuk më pyeti dhe unë sju qava kurrë. Ndihem mirë me veten time.

Filma artistikë

Odisea i tifozëve, Duke kërkuar 5-orëshin, Udhëtim i vështirë,  Këshilltarët etj..

----------

